# 1999 Audi A4 B5 Rear Brake Disk Replacement Help



## LivinAudi (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone here replaced the rear brake disk/rotors and brake pads on a second half 1999 Audi A4 that could help me out with some info?

I am looking to replace/upgrade my rotors and brake pads myself as I've done this on other vehicles in the past and was just quoted $800-$1,000 from the dealership. I was told by the dealership that with my particular second half build of 1999 that the rotors were attached to the wheel bearings and that those would most likely need to be replaced as well.

So, I popped off one of my rear tires and sure enough there appears to be some kind of cap over the area where the hub bolt should be with the bearing and it's got an overhanging edge on the front of the rotor that looks like it is holding it on, or will get in the way when I try to get the rotor off.

As I don't have the Bently manual, just a Hayes that mentions nothing about this, I don't know what I'm in for.

Can I just pry this off and not have to worry about the bearing as long as it's in good shape and the seals not broken, or is the bearing pressed into the rotor housing and will I have to replace? Any special tools I would need?

Any insight, or advice would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS!


----------

